
What Is Dark Matter? Even the Best Theories Are Crumbling - Reedx
http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/crux/2018/09/21/the-dark-matter-crisis/
======
woodandsteel
Major advances in science often are the result of the existing theories being
unable to explain important data. Perhaps that's what is going to happen in
this case.

